# damsels vs everything else



## bsautococker (Aug 3, 2005)

do fish have different "scents" to them??? just wondering cause i seem to be having a problem with my damsels and my lions and sharks... let me explain... not to long ago i bought 8 damsels - 2 four stripes, 2 blue devils, 2 yellow damsels, and 2 dominos... well i put them in the 55, that has a lion, puffer, and eel, all i had left after 2 days were my 2 dominos, 1 blue devil, and 1 yellow damsel.... then yesterday i bought a blue devil and a yellow damsel and put them in with my 140 (which has 2 volitans 2 gray bamboos 2 dominos, 2 four striped 1 yellow damsel and a harlequin tusk) and only my blue fish died... then tonite i put in 2 very big yellow damsels.. they werent in the water for more than 5 seconds before my female gray bamboo (which is the dominate one) came swimming out and grabbed the big damsel by the head and was trying to eat him.. then he got away from her and she went after the other one... then my lions started attacking just my 2 new yellow damsels... i cant figure out why they all would just attack my 2 new fish... maybe they have a different scent to them like dogs do.... i dunno tho... lemme know if any of yall have any idea on this.. 

peace...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They're eating them because they are new, in shock, and unable to gather enough of their wits to escape.
The fact that you keep dumping damsels in the tank only tells the big fish that they are intended as food, so they'll keep doing it.
Why on earth are you adding damsels to a big predators tank anyway? ( without quarantine at that; a surefire way to give your big fish diseases )


----------

